# Police certificate and clearances for Canada in USA



## americandesimd (Apr 7, 2014)

*Police certificate and clearances*

Dear Friends,

I am currently living in Washington DC, USA. I moved here due to work from Canada a month back. I was in Canada for more than 6 months and thus I require police clearance certificates from Canada for my CEC application.

Please guide me as to how do I go about getting the certificate and clearances. The CIC website mentions about getting the fingerprints done. Is that all or I also need to visit the Canadian Embassy here to get a letter. What all docs would be required?

If anyone has done this or was in a situation like me. please advise on how do I go about getting the PCC done for Canada in USA.

Thanks In advance.


----------



## americandesimd (Apr 7, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I am currently living in Washington DC, USA. I moved here due to work from Canada a month back. I was in Canada for more than 6 months and thus I require police clearance certificates from Canada for my CEC application.

Please guide me as to how do I go about getting the certificate and clearances. The CIC website mentions about getting the fingerprints done. Is that all or I also need to visit the Canadian Embassy here to get a letter. What all docs would be required?

If anyone has done this or was in a situation like me. please advise on how do I go about getting the PCC done for Canada in USA.

Thanks In advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What Canadian visa were you on when you relocated to the USA?


----------



## americandesimd (Apr 7, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> What Canadian visa were you on when you relocated to the USA?


I was on open work permit.


----------

